# What's it worth?



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

Just curious what a setup like this might be worth.

I'm looking at a 91 yj with a plow on it. According to the seller the body is pretty much shot (typical YJ rust) but the frame is solid. It has an automatic transmission behind the inline 6 which he says he purchased new from Jeep 10,000 miles ago. The plow is a snow way, which I know very little about as I have never used one before. I would have to verify everything that he had posted when I actually look at the Jeep.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Any running/driving SWB (short wheel base... cj, yj) Jeep is worth no less than $1,000 IMO, but would not pay more than $1,500 for one that needs a body. Carefully check the frame where the rear cross member mounts, the bottom can rust out.

The new automatic trans doesn't add too much to the Jeep regardless of how much it cost the previous owner. 

A used Sno-way would probably sell for $500+ assuming it is a few years old, very new $1500 tops. They are good plows, but some people are dubious about them due to the Lexan mouldboard. 

I would look for a Jeep with no plow and buy plow separately, put them together yourself.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Of course with any rotted Jeep plan on putting floor boards in. Be sure to look at the rear driver side frame rail, where the cross member's are and where the steering box bolts in. Flaking rust in any of those areas is a red flag. Do not buy it unless you want to do frame repair. I would offer him $1200 with a GOOD working plow and running drive train. Also if it is only a tub that is shot and not the fenders or windshield frame or doors price may go up for what I'd offer him.


----------



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's & input. After re-reading my oroginal post it apparently wasn't very clear. The automatic transmission wasn't what he purchased new, it was the engine. I could've been a little more clear on that.

The reason I am considering it is that the Jeep I have now I think is on it's last leg. I have a 90 YJ & while the body on mine is fair, the frame is going downhill fast. I was trying to fix the transmission crossmember last week & everywhere I tried to weld I found more & more cancer in the frame. It's not too suprising since mine has 220,000 miles on it & it's been driven hard. The only part of the drivetrain that isn't original is the clutch. 

My original thinking was to buy it & put my body on that frame provided it is as solid as he claims. Then I would just have to find a transmission that doesn't have a gozillion miles like mine does. The rest of what I don't need would just get parted out then. 

He's asking $2000.00 for the complete rig, but I was thinking of offering him $1500.00


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Seems about right.


----------

